# Long Skirt WhiteTetras and Black Skirt Tetras



## mrsmomortiz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I hope to find it as informative as the previous one I was in. I have 4 white long finned tetras and 3 black skirt tetras. I've been trying to determine their sex and even after tons of research online I STILL can't determine their sexes. Unless they all happen to be one sex! haha If I can figure out how to link a photo would someone please take a look and see if you can determine the sex of my tetras? In the case that I can't link the photo or the quality is too poor to tell (which it shouldnt be) what is the easiest way to tell? I've had guppies, mollies, and platies before and it's very easy to tell the difference. But on these tetras I just can't identify which is which! Help please. Thanks a lot!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are many species of fish that cannot be sexed without dissection.... but Gymnocorymbus Ternetzi isn't one of them.... but still a little tricky to do.. the dorsal fin of the male is narrower andmore pointed that that of the female...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Also, the females are thicker bodied then the males. Look at it from a front on view. If it's flat and thin, it's probably a male. If it's belly is thicker, it's probably a female.
Now I say PROBABLY because if the fish is over fed and just fat, or under fed and skinny, then this isn't going to be much of an indicater.


----------

